# Aussie ICBM Problem.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This is not an announcement of a bomb like I usually post. It is only a celebration of how much fun me & my wife are extruding from the process. Be warned though, there are some very big things being planned that may just shift the equator and melt the poles. (Hmmm supposedly this is already happening dammit!).

We have been threatened by Americans and Canadians. Do we care? NOT! LOAO (Laughing Our Asses Off). Be aware that if you try to bomb us it will take about 2 weeks for us to get the customs tax form, then another week for AusPost Snail Courier to get it here. Not really worth the effort on your part is it? LMAO.........Cant match Shuckins & Smelvis though so I spose thats a fail. We can, however, annihilate a proportion of this forum with ease! *VBG*:fencing:

Be Wary, Be Scared! The Aussie Husband & Wife team will soon declare a war. You will get hurt! N.B. Previous victims will be spared.:drinking::smoke::rip::boohoo:


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Uh, Warren, what makes ya'll think return fire would be by mail?? :mischief: :smoke:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmm turn down a chance to fight with an aussie?!?! nawww not my style. ive always thought crocodile Dundee was a bit of a wuss. :fencing::smoke:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I am not scared! I need an excuse to come to your country anyway. A little vacation mixed with a little revenge would be so good for the soul.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Jimbo57 said:


> Uh, Warren, what makes ya'll think return fire would be by mail??


You have A LOT of kangaroos, and they all have pouches. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Warren, in the US and Canada retaliation is usually pretty BRUTAL!!!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh that's dirty..... a one sided fight just isnt as fun! Oh, well, glad you and the wife are enjoying yourselves! And just remember about good ole American ingenuity... we will find a way to send something your way...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Space Ace said:


> You have A LOT of kangaroos, and they all have pouches. I'm just sayin'...


You must be a mindreader! Wait for my next bomb post, coming to a forum near you soon.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ferks012 said:


> Warren, in the US and Canada retaliation is usually pretty BRUTAL!!!


He forgets Brad that him having to fill out customs and wait weeks and such doesn't really bother us much. :r cost us the same either way. 

Can I get a :amen:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> He forgets Brad that him having to fill out customs and wait weeks and such doesn't really bother us much. :r cost us the same either way.
> 
> Can I get a :amen:


 "Touche!":fencing:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> "Touche!":fencing:


Cool he's speechless, okay February 8th 8:36 pm tashaz didn't have a comeback. Cool. LOL

oke:


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Cool he's speechless, okay February 8th 8:36 pm tashaz didn't have a comeback. Cool. LOL
> 
> oke:


lol is it bad that i was thinking the same thing? dissapointed me tashaz... i love reading the comebacks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> lol is it bad that i was thinking the same thing? dissapointed me tashaz... i love reading the comebacks.


I think Mrs. Tashaz rights the good ones and shes not home.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Space Ace said:


> You have A LOT of kangaroos, and they all have pouches. I'm just sayin'...


Bahahaahahahaahhaahaaahaahaaaaaahaaahaahahahaaa!!!

Classic! :biglaugh:

.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn this Northern alliance(American and Canadians), they certainly like to hunt in packs, don't stress I've got your back bro - just might take me a while to build up an arsenal...............but then again us Aussies always prefer the underdog status don't we.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Damn this Northern alliance(American and Canadians), they certainly like to hunt in packs, don't stress I've got your back bro - just might take me a while to build up an arsenal...............but then again us Aussies always prefer the underdog status don't we.


x2!!!!

now we have 3 aussies, north america..... where is that again

:kicknuts::biglaugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. Uh Oh! I started a war but I didnt know I had the Army Reserves with me! This could be interesting. Gonna have to talk to my fellow countrymen if the Northern Alliance comes after me methinks. Dont worry, I'm well stocked and working on some more as we type. *WEG*:mischief:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I think Mrs. Tashaz rights the good ones and shes not home.


Ok, this one cant go unanswered! Tash does not wear the pants here as my avatar attests. She's the one whispering "Come to bed honey" while I'm spending my precious time talking to you lot. See how much I value the brotherhood? Even neglect my wife for you! Believe me, that takes some willpower.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

so what are the ROE


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

southoz said:


> so what are the ROE


 We will be devious and underhand, sly, smartasses & downright despicable. I'm working on the whole plan so I'll talk to ya soon. Have a bedroom with a shitload of packaging & customs decs in it already. *G*:mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I like the "Whispering Part"---now back to the show-----------opcorn:

Like we say in the USA* "Don't start none won't be none!"* :grouphug:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I like the "Whispering Part"---now back to the show-----------opcorn:
> 
> Like we say in the USA* "Don't start none won't be none!"* :grouphug:


Already started Paul. LMAO. You have your helmut ready too I hope?:evil::smoke:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well you know what they say.......


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course they also say;


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

This is starting to think we shouldn't antagonize the Aussies any more. It is like poking a pit bull in the eye with a stick.oke:

But if they keep this up we need to band together until they surrender! :yield:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

And other people have been known to say;


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the name of Warren and Tash's town is "Rockridge" right? :ask:



.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Well you know what they say.......


 Now this is below the belt Fiddler! I look nothing like him and If you do I pity you. LMAO. Tough as jelly nails that dude!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Damn, the Aussies haven't been pushed back this hard since Gallipoli.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ruralhipster said:


> Damn, the Aussies haven't been pushed back this hard since Gallipoli.


Careful with that one, it's still a national sore point. We didnt get pushed back, we got massacred on the say so of the english.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Careful with that one, it's still a national sore point. We didnt get pushed back, we got massacred on the say so of the english.


We love you guy's Tashaz , no worries, nice to get the last word once in awhile though.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

smelvis said:


> We love you guy's Tashaz , no worries, nice to get the last word once in awhile though.


from what i see that doesnt happen often with you tashaz, but we still love ya BOTL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> from what i see that doesnt happen often with you tashaz, but we still love ya BOTL


See now he doesn't know how to take us, not sure to trust or are we tricking him. LOL


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Careful with that one, it's still a national sore point. We didnt get pushed back, we got massacred on the say so of the english.


Noted, sorry, I'll be more carefull when making snide comments based on vague memories of Mel Gibson movies from the eighties. Road Warrior jokes are still available yes?


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

smelvis said:


> See now he doesn't know how to take us, not sure to trust or are we tricking him. LOL


lol i dont know if hell ever know how to take us. 1/2 the time i dont even know how to take what comes out of my own mouth.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

She has a pouch and is Australian... Does that make her a Kangaroo??? *hop hop hop* IT'S ON NOW WARRENZ!!!!! =D Gimme 3 weeks lol, I just got paperwork to get put on pay roll with new job, so it might take a little bit till my next check comes. BTW, is that your wife? Judging by your avatar and this picture, are all women as attractive in Oz??? If so, where dat yellah brick road at! LOL! =P


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> She has a pouch and is Australian... Does that make her a Kangaroo??? *hop hop hop* IT'S ON NOW WARRENZ!!!!! =D Gimme 3 weeks lol, I just got paperwork to get put on pay roll with new job, so it might take a little bit till my next check comes. BTW, is that your wife? Judging by your avatar and this picture, are all women as attractive in Oz??? If so, where dat yellah brick road at! LOL! =P


 The Avatar is Tash yes. No Oz is not full of such women as her & Natalie. LOL. Not where I am anyway & Tash cheats, she's dutch born. *G*

No Offence taken on the Gallipoli post at all. Mad Max is definately fair game!

Ok Dave, you can have the last word, fine be me, no problem, if ya like & need to. LMAO


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Ok Dave, you can have the last word, fine be me, no problem, if ya like & need to. LMAO


We all know that will never happen.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> We all know that will never happen.


 By not replying to that I am letting you win. *DOH!*. I guess I failed.:evil:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*5, 4...........................3...............*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Now this is below the belt Fiddler! I look nothing like him and If you do I pity you. LMAO. Tough as jelly nails that dude!


Gahahahahaahahaa!!!! True that! :rofl:

This just happened to be all I could find with the saying on it (All's Fair etc.)

You got any badges? eep: 

.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Cool he's speechless, okay February 8th 8:36 pm tashaz didn't have a comeback. Cool. LOL
> 
> oke:


Almost felt sorry for him, but.... nah!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh the pain! *WEG* Lookin at whats gonna blow so far and it's down right scary, even to us! HeHeHeHe, now, how many more can we fill......Mwahaaahaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!:evil::mischief::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Oh the pain! *WEG* Lookin at whats gonna blow so far and it's down right scary, even to us! HeHeHeHe, now, how many more can we fill......Mwahaaahaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!:evil::mischief::mischief::mischief::mischief:


You folks are insane..................... Although to be honest, its a pretty enjoyable pain you're dealing out.... Keep this up, and im going to start thinking that ISOM stands for "Island South of Manila"


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

We thinks that there are too many bombers here getting away scott free, time to balance the forum. Names just keep getting added to the list. LOL.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> We thinks that there are too many bombers here getting away scott free, time to balance the forum. *Names just keep getting added to the list*. LOL.


Crap a "Hit List"---I know the term and have not heard it in a while. Knowing what I do about this subject...Heck there could be body parts spread around the world....eep:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> You folks are insane..................... Although to be honest, its a pretty enjoyable pain you're dealing out.... Keep this up, and im going to start thinking that ISOM stands for "Island South of Manila"


And here I was thinking it meant something else! Dumbass>Me. LMAO.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> *5, 4...........................3...............*


*BLAST-OFF*


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> You folks are insane..................... Although to be honest, its a pretty enjoyable pain you're dealing out.... Keep this up, and im going to start thinking that ISOM stands for "Island South of Manila"


funny thing to pic ISLAND SOUTH OF MAIMI isnt it? considering the amount of islands between miami and cuba.... why not ISOKW (key west) or what have you.... just food for thought.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> You folks are insane..................... Although to be honest, its a pretty enjoyable pain you're dealing out.... Keep this up, and im going to start thinking that ISOM stands for "Island South of Manila"


Simple Reply, your up next. LMAO.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Simple Reply, your up next. LMAO.


You be nice --you hear!:music:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> You be nice --you hear!:music:


Nah, not in our make up. LMAO. :mischief:


----------

